# Looks like I'm moving in here...



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

This is Sawyer, an 8-year-old Appendix Quarter Horse gelding and a trail horse.




























This is Brandy, an 11-year-old Quarter Horse mare and my main general "riding horse." She does a bit of everything and serves as my training guinea pig. Her current expertise is bridleless riding.










And this is Buddy, a 16-year-old Quarter Horse gelding, who flunked out of barrel racing training and blew up out of roping. Now he does a whole lot of nothing, for the most part.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Here are a few more headshots of the kids modeling the tack I make.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

*Drools*

I can haz the grey mare?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wonderful pictures!! you are so lucky to have so many fine horses . I'll take Brandy if you ever get bored of her.
And the setting is gorgeous, the green grass and the light. Double lucky!


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

i Agree beautiful horses Sawyer i would take any day gorgous!!
love the tack too puurdy!!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Awww Bubba...they are all super precious.


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

They are all so beautiful!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> And this is Buddy, a 16-year-old Quarter Horse gelding, who flunked out of barrel racing training and blew up out of roping. Now he does a whole lot of nothing, for the most part.


Can I have? PLLLLLEEEEEEAAASSSSSEEEEE!!!!!

Gorgeous horses and tack!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Very very beautiful horses!!! Love the tack too! Where do you live? It looks gorgeous!!!!


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Your horses are georgous (Mack is my fave). I also love your tack, that's great work!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone!

My horses may be purty, but trust me, you don't want 'em. They're mostly hunks o' junk. Fat, spoiled brats.

I'm in SW MO. Some of those pictures are a year or two old--we're sure 'nough not that green and nice now, though we'll be there within a month. Currently it's a nasty mud pit. Yuck. And about a month ago, it looked like this:





































I hate snow.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful horses and tack. You have definitely picked the right colors for all of them. 

Where about in SW Mo are you in? I lived in Neosho/Joplin for about 5 years. Hope to eventually retire there.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Beautiful!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Your horses are gorgeous. I'll take them all even if they are "fat, spoiled brats", but you can keep the snow


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Armydogs, I'm near Springfield.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Who would want a bunch of known killers like that??

From the pics that Bubba has shared I know of at least two innocent snowmen who were savaged by that herd of dangerous beasts.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I do not have the slightest clue what you are talking about.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I love the picture of Bones with that full "Ahhh Bliss, people ARE delicious!" look.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

those pictures with the snowmen are adorable!


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

great photography in many of those shots. and the beautiful horses of course.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

All of your horses are gorgeous and I love your tack. I like the picture of Bones trotting with her ears pinned back it somehow reminds me of a bunny.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl: I don't know why a pics of horses dissecting snowmen is so funny, but it is!! That's just too funny. I love the one where they're eating his stick arm.


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Those pictures are AWESOME! And I love the tack, its amazing!


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Sawyers mane is insane. They are all really nice looking pieces of junk.


----------



## ManeTailz (Mar 12, 2011)

These are lovely horses you have, I love them all! <3


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> ...so might as well share a few pics as a means of introduction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Good intro, and welcome! I love love loved all the pictures of the horses staring at the snowman, so cute!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Beautiful horses, and gorgeous tack!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dannyboy834 (Feb 26, 2011)

The pics of the snowmen are hilarious! I love how the one guy is afraid of it, but the others decide to eat it. Makes me want to build a snowman in our pasture to see what they do :lol:


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Once again, thank you everyone. I'm certainly no photographer, but I've got a cheapy little Canon digital camera and the photo editing software that came free with my laptop, and sometimes things just turn out surprisingly well after I play with them...


----------



## jclemence5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow. Your horses are absolutely GORGEOUS and I adore the tack! Thanks for sharing!


----------

